# dogging !!!!



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I pulled into the crowded car park at the local shopping centre and put the car windows down a bit to make sure my new pup had plenty of fresh air.

She was stretched out on the blanket on the back seat and I wanted to impress upon her that she must remain there. I walked to the kerb backward, pointing my finger at the car and saying emphatically, "Now you stay. Do you hear me?"

"Stay! Stay!"

A young blonde, who happened to be walking past at the time, gave me a strange look and said...

..."Why don't you just put the handbrake on?"


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Snigger! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Opened this post under false pretences 8O 

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What did you think it was gemmy a meet :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thought my invite had got lost :roll: 

tony


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Bitch of a joke ruff ruff :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry did I lead you on.

cabby


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep - you really "collared" us with that one - got us "barking up the wrong tree" to be sure.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Taunton (Oct 7, 2014)

Made me laugh


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Did it happen in Kenilwoth
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Nah, people never laugh in Kenilworth.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

daffodil said:


> Did it happen in Kenilwoth
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope, either in Barking or Dogsthorpe.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Or further North, in Yorkshire ........ Penistone. 8O :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Dogging*



GEMMY said:


> Opened this post under false pretences 8O
> 
> tony


u dirty old timer u. U know ur past it Gemma stop dreaming....... :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh so its in Dogmersfield then or is it up in AIREDALE :lol: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are 2 possible spots in Northumberland.

Newbiggin and Longbenton. :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

1 in Cumbria Cockermouth  8O  :lol: :lol: :lol:not forgetting Cockfosters down SARF   :twisted:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Effingham.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

& blinding-um


----------

